# Buffing system for MT1?



## edman2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Alas, I don't own a buffer. Everything I have read in the archives about buffing systems uses an MT2 and my little mini lathe uses MT1 (if I knew then what I know now....well too late).  Is there any type of buffing system (without spending mega bucks) that can be used with a MT1 lathe?  I'm a little "design your own" challenged so if I make my own it's going to have to be simple, simple! Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## ncseeker (Feb 23, 2007)

My first lathe was an MT1.  I used a jacobs chuck with an MT1 along with a buffing wheel made for a drill.  You only get one wheel, but all I use is white diamond on it.  I still have the lathe and it's now a dedicated buffer.  One of these days, I'll rig up a three wheel buffer somehow.


----------



## btboone (Feb 23, 2007)

There's also the paint roller system.  I make some mandrels for the MT1 or 2.


----------



## Russb (Feb 24, 2007)

If your headstock is threaded "Don Pencil" makes adapters that thread on instead of using the MT.

http://donpencil.com/


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2007)

Buy a good quality paint roller brush.  Go to Bruce Boone's site and buy his MT1 mandrels.  Total cost is within almost any budget.  It works like a charm!!


----------



## edman2 (Feb 24, 2007)

IAP is great!  You ask a question, in minutes you get three or four (or more) good options to choose from depending on the size of your pocketbook. Is this a great country or what!!
As soon as Bruce posted his response I did a search on "paint roller", found the old threads about how the mandrels came about, popped on to his website and odered a set to fit my lathe. I will soon own a Bruce Boone limited edition ("limited" is a relatvie term[])set of high tech mandrels and be in the buffing business! Thanks guys.  My paternal grandmother's maiden name was Boone so I figure we are long lost cousins anyway!
Freddie


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 24, 2007)

You could also get a Beale collet chuck and put a buffing wheel on the end of that.


----------



## johnkepka (Feb 24, 2007)

BB at Arizona Silhouette is where I purchase a 1 mt buffing wheels.


----------

